# Connexion à un réseau distant via VPN



## johnny le chat (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je m'occupe du réseau informatique (100% Mac) d'un centre médical. 
Suite à une mise à jour du matériel, nous sommes passés sous Mac OS X serveur (10.8).

N'étant pas un expert en architecture serveur, la solution Apple me convient bien par sa simplicité de mise en oeuvre. Cependant, il y a deux choses que je souhaiterais pouvoir faire et pour lesquelles je suis un peu perdu :
- Contrôler l'ensemble des ordinateurs à distance via Remote Desktop (à travers un VPN)
- Accéder à la base de données du logiciel médical et au serveur de télétransmission (pour les cartes Vitale) via VPN là-aussi.

J'ai configuré le VPN et peut me connecter depuis un ordinateur portable distant. 
Seulement, le VPN ne concerne que certains services et je ne parviens pas, par exemple, à me connecter au serveur MySQL qui gère la base de données médicale. 
Je pensais initialement que le VPN me permettrait d'apparaitre comme faisant intégralement parti du réseau local, mais ça semble plus compliqué que ça...

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer là-dessus ou me conseiller un ouvrage accessible en la matière ?
J'ai notamment quelques questions précises :
- Les plages IP utilisées sur le réseau local (depuis lequel se connecte le portable d'admin) et le réseau distant (celui du centre médical) doivent être différentes je suppose. Comment gérer ça ?
- Est-il possible que l'ordinateur qui se connecte en VPN apparaisse comme étant sur le réseau local ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## number4 (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

pouvez vous me dire comment vous établissez une connexion VPN ? hardware ou software ? 
ainsi que la configuration du réseau ( domaine ou pas )
tout dépend de la configuration du réseau et du nombres d'utilisateurs.

vous avez raison pour :


> Je pensais initialement que le VPN me permettrait d'apparaitre comme  faisant intégralement parti du réseau local, mais ça semble plus  compliqué que ça...


mais la configuration est moins simple que elle n'y parait et tout dépend du budget au projet et de la sécurité nécessaire ainsi que de la stabilité 

Il y a différentes option comme du hardware ( netgear , baracuda, SSL VPN ) ou du software comme OPEN VPN

- dell sonic wall ( http://www.sonicwall.com/fr/fr/products/SRA_Series.html )
- baracuda ( https://www.barracudanetworks.com/products/sslvpn ) le top pour moi

et en logiciel ( demande un pc sous unix ) http://openvpn.net/ mais compatible iphone androide mac ... et offrant le plus de choix de la config ( le moins cher aussi mais config plus dur )


----------



## johnny le chat (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Tout d'abord merci pour votre réponse rapide.

La connexion VPN est uniquement logicielle, gérée par Mac OS X serveur. Le protocole utilisé est L2TP via IPSec. L'authentification des utilisateurs s'effectue par mot de passe et celle des machines par secret partagé.

La configuration du réseau est la suivante :
- Une Livebox comme routeur derrière laquelle sont connectés 4 postes clients (iMac) et un serveur (Mac mini). 
- La Livebox gère le firewall et sert de serveur DHCP et DNS (réglage de base).
- j'utilise un service de DNS dynamique pointant sur la Livebox (dydns). 
- Le serveur possède un nom de domaine en xxxxxx.xxxxxxx.private
- Les postes clients sont configurés avec des IP fixes et s'adressent au serveur comme premier serveur DNS (pour le nom d'hote en .private - Je ne sais pas si cette config est bien nécessaire dans la mesure où le serveur possède une IP statique). 

D'un point de vue moyen à investir, ils ne sont pas très élevés. Le service VPN permettrait aux médecins de se connecter depuis leur domicile à leur base de données, mais également à effectuer de la maintenance à distance. Cependant, rien de vital pour l'activité du centre médical. Aussi, si dépense supplémentaire il devait y avoir, je verrais mal celle-ci dépasser 200.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## number4 (31 Décembre 2012)

désoler pour le retard mais aucune notification d'une réponse a votre message.
idéalement votre configuration de votre vpn devrait:

1) avoir deux carte réseau ( in) (out)
2) distribuer une adresse ip sur le reseau de niveau élever ( eviter le type 192.168.x.xxx ) mais plutot 192,168,199,xxx pour eviter un conflit de passerelle avec certaine versions de windows et mac même si ce n'est dit nulle part j'ai pu le constater

3) le vpn doit lui utiliser une sous classe type 10.0,x,x et non directement les même ip
4) libérer un range de x ip pour les clients vpn
5) libere ca dans le firewall je conseille de faire un dmz sur le server principale et de passer par un vrais firewall ( vous pouvez faire ca avec esxi sur une macjµhine virtuelle ou acheter un firewall pour proteger tout ca  ) 

voici un lien plus en détails
http://macminicolo.net/mountainlionvpn (en) 

pour allumer les machine vous pouvez toujours utiliser un WOL depuis un server toujours allumer

si vous désirez faire des essais je peut vous libéré une  machines sous esxi ou vous pouvez faire vos essais  avec.

personnellement j'utilise un itakos sur un power edge avec esxi  de dell ca me permet en cas de panne de courrant de tout redémarrer depuis un carte drac et déconomiser des machines

j'utilise a peu de chose prés la même configuration réseau que vous possédez mais chez moi 







si vous le désirez vous pouvez me joindre directement en message priver


----------

